# Manual Russian Ideas?



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would appreciate some ideas on a cheap, Russian manual. I have this thing about manuals at the moment and would like a pukka Russian made watch that doesn't look militaristic. A lot of the Russian watches I see are very military; would prefer something more casual/dressy.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

raketa make some nice looking watches, but have a look around and see what you find and like

this is one of my raketas


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What kind of money is cheap, would you say? There are a lot of options with manual winds that fit your description.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

that raketa was Â£1.26, you cant get much cheaper than that :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few of my more dressy mechanicals:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not really dressy, but more military. This Poljot of mine.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This Slava double barrel was about â‚¬50 brand new.


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would go to $150.

Definitely has to be manual, not auto. The winding is like a mini-meditation - very relaxing.

Real Russian movement - designed and made in Russia. Is the a specific brand(s) that complies?

Thanks for the pics. I didn't know they did normal dress watches, thought they were all chunky military. Any of the above styles would suit me. Any website reconsiderations?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There are so many it's difficult to pinpoint you one... but actually, from the bulk, few are military inspired. $150 (US?) won't get you a brand new one as all the prices went sky-high because, aside from Vostok, no one else is making Russian movements anymore but go to ebay and search these: Buran, Molnija (careful with these. It's a fantastic movement but there are lots of franken watches that use this movement), 3105, 2614, 2605 and Poljot. You might find a recent, second hand watch.

For much cheaper prices, look into Raketa, Slava, Pobeda and Luch.

Anyway, if you zero in a specific one, post the auction number here (links are not allowed) as there are lots of franken Russian watches out there and we can help you out sorting what is legit for what is not.

Oh, and you can also go throw the huge thread here about "Post your USSR watches" as there's lots of pictures and comments on particular watches. I think you can be able to use as sort of a guide.


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, very useful. Which would be considered the VFM, iconic movement one should have? Is there one?



Kutusov said:


> There are so many it's difficult to pinpoint you one... but actually, from the bulk, few are military inspired. $150 (US?) won't get you a brand new one as all the prices went sky-high because, aside from Vostok, no one else is making Russian movements anymore but go to ebay and search these: Buran, Molnija (careful with these. It's a fantastic movement but there are lots of franken watches that use this movement), 3105, 2614, 2605 and Poljot. You might find a recent, second hand watch.
> 
> For much cheaper prices, look into Raketa, Slava, Pobeda and Luch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wadebridge59 said:


> Thanks, very useful. Which would be considered the VFM, iconic movement one should have? Is there one?


Difficult to say as I guess it will depend on who you ask. VFM is also pretty subjective*. It's a personal choice but my answer would be any Poljot 3133 based movement or the Molnija 3602 or 3603.

The 3133 is a chrono movement, an improved version of the Valjoux 773x. They exist in several configurations, the simplest and possibly the sturdiest one being the 3105. It's the chrono movement without the chrono complications.

The Molnija is the most joyful handwind I own. It's a pocket watch movement and it is pretty much bomb proof. It's also loud... winding it is loud, ticking is loud but you get all the mechanical feeling. The movement is pretty big though, I believe the smallest case it's fitted is onto 43mm cases - at least I don't recall ever seeing a Molnija on a smaller case.

Both movements are still around in new watches but they are no longer produced. The new ones you come across are from the very last of the stock left and that has pretty much doubled the price considering for how much you could get one a few years ago. Both are beyond $150, twice as much or more is probably how much you'll have to pay for one. But both are movements that will run forever.

* Not handwind but the automatic Vostok Amphibia is probably the best VFM you can get right now, hands down. Automatic 31 jewels workhorse movement that stood the test of time, 200m WR, lots of cases and dials to choose from, all for $60 or $70.


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, Kutusov.

How about Raketa 2609.HA item no. 181241815399? Your Slava looks nice - where did you get it? Which is the truer Russian brand?

I prefer the Molnija but too expensive and Avia isn't Russian. Item no. 380490504164 Not into chronos.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

They were all true Russian brands although since the break up of the Soviet Union some have a more checquered history than others - Slava being one of them with a lot of dodgy Chinese ones around.

Poljot make a lot watches similar to that Avia - type "Poljot Aviator" into ebay and have a look. The mechanical alarm watches are especially good. Something like this maybe:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Sekonda would fit the bill, and it would have a the cool 'Made in the USSR' on the dial


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm going to start with a Plojot Aviaitor 2614, then Raketa 2604. Thanks for the suggestions.

Is there anything I need to know before proceeding?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wadebridge59 said:


> I'm going to start with a Plojot Aviaitor 2614, then Raketa 2604. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Is there anything I need to know before proceeding?


Both fine choices. Get them from sellers with, preferably, 1000 positive feedback. Those are the sellers with more to lose by selling dodgy stuff than others with very few feedback.


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought a 2414 Vostock. I couldn't get past your comment about Vostok being the only one making movements today. Thanks for all those that replied, especially Kutusov; it was a fun-time surfing and learning about Russian movements. If it goes well, I go back for the Vostock auto.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice choice and you're welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here it is. The crown is interesting. :yes: Once I realised I had something small enough to get the back off I regulated it - it has gone from +50 to +3/day. I got lucky as that was my first attempt.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got a very similar one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Here it is. The crown is interesting. :yes: Once I realised I had something small enough to get the back off I regulated it - it has gone from +50 to +3/day. I got lucky as that was my first attempt. 

Excellent military dial. Now that you have the Komandirskie why not go for this Amphibian version. Same dial, so you would have the pair. This is the 710 or â€˜ministryâ€™ case.


----------

